# buckroe fishing report



## ro-h2o

The wife and fished from 7am till just after 11am. We got a few nice spot that got used for bait. No runs on my rods but there was one good run with no hookup. Kim caught a real nice puffer. Everything was caught on bloodworms, soaked fresh peeler, cut spot and squid but worms were what they wanted today. I saw 1 flounder that was 18 3/4 just shy of keeper, lots of dinks. Was told about a poched 38'' striper caught from the beach before the peir opened. All and all it was a good first pier fishing trip for my honey, she said she will come again so thats good for me. Scott and Kim


----------



## saltwaterrunner

*Buckroe Beach Report*

Thanks for the info. Glad you enjoyed your trip. More than one illegal in the last two weeks. Mainly in front of the rocks south of the pier. That area is now a no trespass zone,


----------



## Digger

Actually the Striper is in season, just check the VA reg's. http://www.mrc.state.va.us/regulations/swrecfishingrules.shtm

It was slow after you left, I caught a cow nosed ray and left at 3:00PM.

It was good to get out and see some old friends.


----------



## saltwaterrunner

*buckroe Pier Report*

Roger digger. These illegals were under the slot as voiced by several individuals on the pier saturday.


----------



## ro-h2o

Good call Digger. I was going by the the few that made a big deal out of the fact that he hauled >ss after he caught it and was ducking the law. I looked at the laws before we went out and I missed the new regs. My question is now if you have a fish over 32'' can you still keep 2 other fish in the slot or do you have to stop fishing? My bad on the '' poching '' fish. I need to look closer before saying things I am wrong about. Scott


----------



## vbfdsooty

Chesapeake Bay Spring Season .................................................May 16 through June 15
........................................Minimum Size Limit.............................................. 18 inches
........................................Maximum Size Limit * .......................................... 28 inches
........................................Possession Limit ...................................................2 per person

* 1 fish of the 2 fish possession limit may be larger than 32 inches ( catch report required if striped bass 32" or greater is kept ); No possession of 32" or greater striped bass in the Spawning Reaches May 1 through June 15. 

*You can only have 2 fish, one of which can be over 32" and must be reported.*


----------



## Out Sick

Basically you want one 27.75" and a monster. You get two fish only, but one can be over 32". 

Ben


----------

